# OMG!!! Crashed R35!!!!



## SRTgtr33 (Nov 28, 2006)

This will probaly the First totaled of the new GTR in the world...(beside the crash test ones)
It happen this afternoon in HK, slammed it on the side walk during test drive~!
RIP!!


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

RIP........


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

ohhh holy shit.......


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

fcukin 'ell, already!?!?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

OUCH!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks pretty *****d


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

OH NO'S


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Bound to happen sooner or later.

It should repair OK.

Towing it like that would do it much good either!!


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Let's have a look at the repair bill
GT-Rå°‚é–€æƒ…å ±ã‚µã‚¤ãƒˆ - æ–°åž‹GT-Rã�®ç´”æ­£éƒ¨å“�ä¾¡æ ¼ï½žã��ã�®ä¾¡æ ¼è¨­å®šã�®ã‚¦ãƒ©ã�«ã�¯ï½ž - R35GT-R - ãƒ�ãƒ¥ãƒ¼ãƒ‹ãƒ³ã‚° - GTR-WORLD.net

*R35GT-R genuine Nissan parts of the main price* 

--------------------------------------------R35GT-R------- Q'ty------- R34GT-R (reference)

Engine Assembly-------------------------¥3,200,000-----------1----------¥754,000 (New)
Turbocharger Assembly---------------------¥250,000----------2------------¥99,300 (Standard)
Inter Cooler---------------------------------¥86,000----------2-----------¥129,000
Transaxle Assembly + Transfer------------¥1,570,000----------1-----------¥675,000
Front brake calipers------------------------¥135,000----------2-----------¥108,000
Front brake Disc rotor-----------------------¥75,400----------2------------¥59,400
Front brake Disc pad------------------------¥90,300----------1------------¥37,500
Front Wheel-------------------------------¥149,600----------2-----------¥145,200
Rear Wheel--------------------------------¥150,600----------2-----------¥145,200
Front bumper------------------------------¥120,000----------1------------¥69,800 (Painting)
Rear bumper-------------------------------¥120,000----------1-----------¥69,800 (Painting)


Engine parts prices

-------------------------------------R35GT-R------- Q'ty

Camshaft-----------------------------¥21,200----------4
Timing Chain---------------------------¥4,390----------1
Connecting Rod-----------------------¥12,000----------6
Piston---------------------------------¥4,440----------6
Piston Ring set------------------------¥15,100----------1
Crank Shaft Bearing set-----------------¥6,760----------1
Injector Assembly---------------------¥11,500----------6

I hope he's well insured


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, I guess if someone has been wishing for an R35 engine and transaxle to transplant into something, there's a donor! Wonder if it'd fit in my car?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I could make the completely unnecessary remark about Asian drivers (my own personal experience in the SF Bay Area in California, Los Angeles, and Shanghai, HK, etc. - and yes, I've been accused of being a bad driver too) but then again, there are horrible drivers everywhere. But on a test drive, though??

Hope this guy's ok, though (airbags having gone off).


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

whoa wait a sec - test drive? so was it a potential customer who crashed it?? oi, that'd be a bad day. If it were the importer who crashed it himself, surely he's crying himself a river. Don't know about HK insurance, but in Korea, grey market cars can only be minimally insured - i.e. damage you cause to others. Your car isn't covered, not a dime's worth. Makes insurance very cheap but...well let's just say I'd better not crash my own car!


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Ah, that'll polish out in no time 

Someone must have believed all the hype, and thought the car would do it all for him/her


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Dented roof... did it roll onto the sidewalk???

Trying to drift it?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Test Drive?!?
Unbelievable
Was it the buyer or seller driving.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Dont think the roof is dented looking at the first pic, on the second pic its probably the reflection from the buildings in the rear...Heres also wondering if it was a potential buyer whom wrecked it. Does the term 'once broken consider sold' apply here? Damn....

Bernmc is probably right.. driver must have thought the car would do all the driving for him, believing the hype. Either that or he was just plain wreckless..


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

SRT says: "...slammed it on the side walk "... what does that mean? Did a pirouette?

No number plates on it.

At least we now know that the airbags work. :chuckle:


----------



## 09SpecV (Dec 21, 2007)

oops...brings a tear to my eye


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

Same car??


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Put a warning next time!


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

Looks like the car from "CarCity"...
CarCity.com.hk ¨®«°

...its in the area from the looks of it...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice , keep them crashing . . . I mean like this we can finally get our hands on the parts (engine, drive, interior)


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

HAHA.

A pillar does look crunched. 

These cars are designed to protect the occupants. 

looks like it did it's job. 

Crumpling in the best places.

I usually reserve this quote for Volvo Drivers hitting things.

"Lets see your crumple zones deal with that...."


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Latest I heard from HK is that the guy had already "bought" the car but it hadn't been registered yet. He was out on "trade plates" when he wrecked it.


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

the way the bonnet popped up near the windscreen, is this a pedestrian safety feature like the new infiniti g37/skyline 370gt?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've always wondered about that stereotype - bad asian drivers. "bad" can mean many things. since the stereotype was out before boy racers ever hit the scene, one can rule out fast&crazy driving. do they mean like driving as if they're confused, like an 80 year old grandma? or tough aggressive driving like a taxi driver?

Seoul's full of both. And I think I've got the explanation. People more or less drive the way they walk. And in Asia, one of the ways they deal with high population densities is by completely ignoring other people. So if you start driving, wandering around the road as if you were the only one on it, oblivious to the hundred other cars who are sharing the road with you, then that's probably where it comes from.

And by completely ignoring, I mean COMPLETELY. Irritated, and wanting to test this, I was riding my motorcycle on the sidewalk (basically legal), no muffler at all, came up and braked literally a foot behind a walking woman blocking the way, revved my engine so hard that the backfiring caused *myself* to jump in startlement. And the woman? Didn't even FLINCH, kept walking at her slow wandering pace.

Pedestrians injured and killed around here literally never notice what's coming. Wouldn't you notice if a convoy of M1 tanks rolled past you while you were walking on the road, give them a little space?? Two girls a few years ago unfortunately were trained to ignore, walked out onto the road (a lot of Koreans kind of weave in a sine wave when they walk along a road) and they never noticed the tank until it was rolling over them. And on at least three occassions I yanked the singer in my former band out of the way of speeding taxis - as we'd walk and chat, she'd weave about at into the path of cars. I mean incidents so close where had I not done anything, she'd have gone up onto the hood and into the windshield of these wildly speeding taxis. How these people manage to keep themselves out of the hospital, god only knows.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I have a buddy in HK, haven't talked to him in awhile, but he did own an R32, R33 and R34 all at once, hope it wasn't him that bought/did this...


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

U think asians are bad drivers? You've obviosly never been to Cairo-Egypt. :squintdan 

Kismet: I think you're right, population density has a lot to do with it I guess. The Egyptians would slam into you if they were heading thru a doorway and you were in the way.

The drivers on the street? 2 words. Dear Lord.


----------



## SRTgtr33 (Nov 28, 2006)

Honestly there is nothing to do with the RACE of the driver, i see crazy mad driver all around the world...
A Zonda F was totaled during a test drive in the middle of the night couple years ago..the owner paid for the totaled car and bought the same car the other day

Its just a GTR afterward


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

images are dead now...


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

The car isn't even registrated yet in Hong Kong

OH my!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

That will buff right out.


----------



## 15D (Oct 8, 2007)

I really feel for the guy as I totalled a brand new 997TT on a weekend loan/extended test drive last year but at least I hadn't bought it! Still cost me 7.5k for the insurance excess.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

15D said:


> Still cost me 7.5k for the insurance excess.


Ouch!


----------



## monkey_rings (Jan 4, 2006)

From the first picture you cant see much, so i thought it would not be that bad.

But the second picture makes me :bawling:


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

I can just see the Nissan engineers looking at the telemetry "you should have put your foot down, lifting off was the worse thing to do!"


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Someones got to be the first.Shame, but the car can be replaced.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

I doubt the owner will be getting much sleep for the next couple of weeks..:chairshot


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

RIP GTR


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Rain said:


> That will buff right out.


Says it all really!!!:flame:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Nothing beats this

LINK: YouTube - Mustang Crash


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

GTRJack said:


> Nothing beats this
> 
> LINK:


LOL


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Chuck_H said:


>


as you can see from the pic, the air bags worked......thats a first :thumbsup: 
also that would usually mean a good wallop has occured, and it has

checkout the balcony on the apartment block 

they knew he was coming, they have some spare underwear ready for him   

oh and if you notice over to the left, his next mode of transport......."yes....its the bus terminal!!!!!!"

and no that is not a typeo....its obviously his left
because he obviously doesn't know his left from his right
like in this crash, he should have been using the other pedal(brake, not accelerator)

all in all.....poor git uke: 

it reminds me of my M535 when I was 22 years old
I knew there was a reason the insurance was so much, when I wrote it off  :chuckle:   :bawling:
although it wasn't half the mess this joker has made of this once stunning car :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Will an R35 bootlid and spoiler fit an R33 vspec? 
And can I swap gearboxes and diffs around?
First dibs on the dash :chuckle:


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

and the day finally came, when he shed crimson tears.

:sadwavey: :bawling:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Here the insurance company interviews the driver right after the crash...


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ LOL!


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

fpmsl


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

HK = [email protected] place to own a supercar. the only place you can really put it through it's pace is on the china motorways and even then it's a pain in the a$$. crashes like this with supercars happen a lot in HK cos there is just no way for people to drive fast safely. No tracks (zhuhai only which is a pain), no massive highways (and all normal highways have cops and speed traps) and no chance of really good training. add to that that most of the serious crashes are by kids with too much money to burn it's really not surprising that it's home to some of the largest insurance premiums in the world.


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> HK = [email protected] place to own a supercar. the only place you can really put it through it's pace is on the china motorways and even then it's a pain in the a$$. crashes like this with supercars happen a lot in HK cos there is just no way for people to drive fast safely. No tracks (zhuhai only which is a pain), no massive highways (and all normal highways have cops and speed traps) and no chance of really good training. add to that that most of the serious crashes are by kids with too much money to burn it's really not surprising that it's home to some of the largest insurance premiums in the world.



Indonesia is the worst place to own supercar ---> potholes,[email protected] fuel, sideswiped by mopeds every alternate stoplights, flood, massive jams. 

The only consolation is that there are no speed limit here, or rather the traffic police has never enforced them before and has no means whatsoever to do so...


----------

